# Post your Calisthenics Shots



## GammyKnee (Aug 9, 2015)

Let's see some Calisthenics shots (planche, muscle-ups, flags, levers etc. etc.)

I'll start the ball rolling with a shot of a flag I got today. 5DII + 24-105, two bare yongnuo strobes.




Calisthenics - Human Flag [IMG_6905] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 10, 2015)

And one more: muscle-up.




Calisthenics: Muscle-up [IMG_0957] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## zim (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't remember signing the model release form 8)

Me and the wife used to do callanetics. I think that might be a different thing, just a guess ;D


----------



## GammyKnee (Aug 10, 2015)

zim said:


> I don't remember signing the model release form 8)
> 
> Me and the wife used to do callanetics. I think that might be a different thing, just a guess ;D


----------

